# New here: Peugeot PFN10E



## Nyrem (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,
New to the forum, fairly new to cycling as well. Inspired by my girlfriend who rides a vintage Dutch Zieleman bike, I got myself my first racer; a Peugeot PFN10(E) if I got it right. (Vitus 172 double butted tubing)

Right after getting this bike I also got a '91 Koga Miyata Flyer, but that's a different story.

I've been learning more and more about maintenance, fine tuning etc but your advice will be appreciated!







Photo 1 was the ad. I picked it up for €80, which seemed alright. I replaced the electrical tape on the bars (sticky mess) and found a secondhand saddle matching the new white tape, not to mention more comfortable..







A couple things worry me, the Simplex derailleur has been giving me a bit of trouble, and was probably bent a bit. In any case, I bent it back and so far it's alright. The springs are not what they used to be though, I think.







But this is more of a problem; The front rim looks cracked under the Mavic branding. 







That's pretty dangerous, am I right? I have been riding it for about 50kms already, but never hit any rough pot holes or curbs. Both wheels aren't true either; another thing I'm experimenting with. 

What course of action should I take on this bike? Right now I'm looking for some wheels, and should look at braking/shifting cables, fresh rubber guards for the brake handles and a longer seat post as the bike is slightly on the small side for me. Otherwise it feels good. 

Thanks, and great to find this forum! 

Merijn (from Rotterdam, The Netherlands)


----------



## Nyrem (Jun 12, 2014)

Rest of the pics, and I forgot to mention; I am interested in 'non destructive' converting to fixed gear too; that might make you folks give me different advice on where to take this bike. I'd keep both brakes, but get a sort of modern white/aqua green theme going.

Still; I have bids on old Shimano 600 derailleurs and some Weinmann wheels that look alright.

(Potential investment so far; €80 bike; €10 saddle, €10 tape, and right now bids €8 derailleurs, and €20 wheels.)


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

RE: the "crack" in the rim. That's actually the joint. Rims are made from an extrusion that is bent into a circle and joined. What you are seeing is where the two ends come together. If that "crack" is directly across from the hole where the valve stem is, I would not worry.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^What he said, plus it is under the Mavic sticker. Surely it is the joint, not a crack. Nice looking bike, congrats! I dig the color...so many black, boring bikes these days.


----------



## Nyrem (Jun 12, 2014)

Ah, thats good to know haha! Feel a bit dumb for not realizing that myself, never noticed rims having joints like that! Thanks!


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

And like RPlace13 said, nice bike!

One thought on truing the wheels: get a little penetrating oil (WD 40 over here in the states works well) and spritz the spoke nipples (1) where the nipple goes into the rim, and (2) where the spoke goes into the nipple. It will help loosen things up. I work my way around the rim, adjusting the spokes in pairs or triads, and limiting any adjustment to any one spoke to just a quarter turn for each time around the rim. Of course, some spokes won't need to be touched. By limiting yourself to a quarter turn each pass around the rim you prevent yourself from making big mistakes quickly.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Not a Peugeot expert here, but the Simplex rear derailleur looks to be the version with delrin parts (plastic) which are prone to cracking. When they are this old they really don't handle torque or any abuse well. If the drivetrain has been babied, it may be OK. The front derailleur may have a delrin band holding it to the seattube, also prone to cracking.


----------



## Nyrem (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone know the correct seatpost size i should get? I need another cm or 3 extra on this frame as its more than maxed right now and a little wobbly. I've done some quick google searching for Peugeot Vitus 172 frame sizes but maybe I haven't looked enough. Figured there might be someone here who has an easy answer instead of googling like crazy, might aswell ask.


----------



## Nyrem (Jun 12, 2014)

@SantaCruz the rear derailleur broke in one spot; not the plastic though, but a piece of guide/stability metal. I'm currently looking for some vintage rear/front replacement combo.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

No clue. The size is frequently stamped on the post, below the insertion line.

If no one here comes up with the size, go to a good bike shop. They will have a seatpost sizing tool.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Shimano 600 would be a decent replacement for the Simplex rear...

The other brand that that would be good is a Suntour.


----------



## dayfour18 (Jun 6, 2013)

That color is "pearl blue". I have an '81 PH10 that looks just like that. It is early 1980s. Look at the SN on left rear dropout. According to some references, the digit after the leading letter is the mfg year.

Seatpost is a nonstandard French size, 24 or 23.8 mm. Yellow jersey in WI has one I think, but is pricey. I ended up getting a 25mm Kalloy and grinding off until fit. Used is the only other option. Good luck.

Edit - guess should say " likely" is for size. French frames, especially Pugs from early 80s were transition years for French to standard sizing. My Pug is Carbolite 103 but likely otherwise same geometry as the Vitus or Reynolds tubing models. You'll probably need to get it measured to confirm. Is likely nonstandard size though,


----------

